# After having shrimp "give birth"



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

and they end up dying, I finally have some shrimp that have survived. They are still small a lil over a month now or so. There are other tiny shrimp that were born about a week maybe a week and a half ago to which I hardly see. Hope they survive as well. Haven't seen any in days. Here are some pics of the ones that were in the right spot to where I can get pics lol. Might be a lil blurry though.


----------

